# [SOLVED] PSU question, and a overclocking question



## Haligen (Jan 26, 2008)

GPU: 280 GTX
CPU: Core i7 920
PSU: Cooler Master Pro 1000w
mobo: Evga X58 SLI LE
RAM: Corsair XMS 3 (3 x 2GB) 1600Mhz
First off, is a cooler master Pro 1000w PSU good for overclocking? I can't seem to find anything denying or praising it. Also I have just overclocked my cpu to 3.36 Ghz which it was originally 2.67. it is stable I tested it twice with prime95. I am having a problem with overclocking to 3.8 Ghz though.

I have supplied my specs in the attachment for the 3.36 overclock.

3.36 OC CPU Temps
Idle Temp: 38-42c
Load Temp: 58-65c //only one core hit 65 the others were around 63

Basically I want to know what needs to be changed to get it to work for 3.8 Ghz. I believe that raising the Vcore to 1.25 should be enough for that option, but I am unsure about the VTT. I am also confused on the RAM, How high should it be compared to the CPU? mainly a few pointers would be big a help for me.
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PSU question, and a overclocking question*

Personally I rate seasonic and corsair psus over any other but I think you should be ok.

You say you have tested twice with prime 95, how long did you run for? you should do it for atleast 7 hours

over 60 degrees is too high for my likeing, remember if you rasir the voltage then you will rasie the temperature too.

Wehn you overclock you are changing the FSB so you will be changing the speed of the RAM if you go over the frequency you are technically overclocking the ram too and you will need to change the voltage on that also. You should be aiming for a good overclock without going over what the ram is designed for although you can do it.

Have you read the thread at the top of the overclocking for called if you are new to overclocking read here for starters? everything you need to know is in it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PSU question, and a overclocking question*

PS you also need to test with memtest86 for a few passes as overclocking messes with the ram too.


----------



## Haligen (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: PSU question, and a overclocking question*

Ok sounds like I should run memtest, but I've heard that core i7 run hot, so Im not worried much about the 60c. I've read that it is good to keep it under 80c.
Thanks for the help, and ya I did read the thread, I actually have chosen to stick with the overclock im at right now. so I guess I should set this thread to solved.


----------

